# تعال واقرأ برجك اليوم



## مورا مارون (4 سبتمبر 2008)

برجك اليوم​ 
*على طاولة الإستراحة الكبيرة في مكان استراحة العاملين، كانت هناك جريدة مؤلفة من تسعين صفحة على الأقل، وثلاث سيدات كُن جالسات، أخذن الصحيفة ولم يقرأن منها إلا صفحة واحدة، وبعد أن إنتهين، تنهدن جميعهن، وإكتئابات القلب ظاهرة على وجوههن، وقالت الواحدة للأخرى، قرأت مثل هذا الكلام من قبل، ولم يتحقق شيئاً، ثم انصرفن للعمل وهن متوقعات حلول لمشاكلهم الإجتماعية والاقتصادية.... هل عرفت ماذا كن يقرأن؟*
*إن هؤلاء السيدات ومثلهم كثيرون وكثيرات يتصفحون الجرائد كل يوم وبالذات صفحة الأبراج وهم يتوقعون أخباراً سارة لكنها كحلم العطشان في الصحراء*
*(يحلم أنه يشرب ثم يستيقظ وإذا هو رازح)أو ينتظرون تحقيق أمنيات سعيدة وإذا هي أعز من بيض الأنوق.*

*إن أغلب الابراج تعطي أمالاً للقارئ تجعله يعيش في عالم الأوهام والسراب وغالباً عندما لا يتحقق ما هو مكتوب له، يكتئب ويشعر باليأس ومع ذلك يعود في اليوم التالي لقراءة طالع جديد، لعله يجد خبراً عن تحسن ظروفه المادية أو عن علاقة عاطفية أو عن زواج مناسب، أو عن سفر للخارج، كل ذلك لكي يشبع حاجاته النفسية. *

*إرتأيت أن أكتب لك عن الابراج من وجهة نظر أخرى، لا يمكن للمنجمين كاتبي الأبراج في كل العالم أن ينبؤك بها، وجميع الأبراج تنطبق على حياتك في فترة من الفترات، لذلك لا تتوقف عن قرأتها إلأ عندما تنتهي منها.*

*برج الحمل: الحمل رمز للضعف وكم يبدو الإنسان أحياناً ضعيفاً هزيلاً أمام مواجهة الصعوبات، فكم من مرة شعرت كأنك حملٌ تعيش في وسط غابة من الذئاب وتتحسس أن الناس من حولك وحوش لا تعرف لا الافتراس.*



*برج الثور: الثور رمز للقوة في العمل، سنوات عديدة تمضي كسرعة البرق وأنت تعمل بكدٍ وتعبٍ، والمحصلة النهائية صفر اليدين ولسان حالك الكل باطل وقبض الريح.*


*برج الجوزاء: برج التوأمان المتناقضان، وما أكثر الإزدواجية في حياتنا، أليس لسان حالك، لست أفعل الصالح الذي أريده بل الشر الذي لست أريده فإياه أفعل، أريد ان أعيش في القداسة لكني أسقط في مستنقع النجاسة، أرغب أن تكون كلماتي بركة للناس، لكن أجد اللعنة تسبق لساني، لقد وصلت لدرجة أني صرخت الصرخة العظمى ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من ينقذني ومن يحررني من جسد هذا الموت؟؟ الموضوع معقد جداً حتى أن الله يقول لك: هل تقدر ان تفك عُقَدَ الجوزاء؟*


*برج السرطان: السرطان اسم غير مرغوب، هكذا الخطية مكروهة وممقوتة كسرطان عام يجعل كل الجسم سقيم فالخطية كنخر في العظام وكرصاصة في الدماغ وكاختناق بغازٍ سام. *


*برج الاسد: قد تبدو أمام الناس أنك كأسد قوي تتحلى بالشجاعة، لكن في داخلك مخاوف من أمور المستقبل وغموض من جهة ما يأتي عليك.*


*برج العذراء: حياتك الروحية مهتزة وغير مستقرة فاركان علاقتك مع الله، الرجاء والمحبة والإيمان بدون إرتكاز راسخ، وفي أحيان كثيرة تتساءل مع نفسك ما هي أعمدة رجائي؟ ما هي قاعدة إيماني؟ ما هي أطناب محبتي؟*


*برج الميزان: لقد رأيت أتقياء في السجون ومجرمين أحراراً يتمشون، فتصرخ أين العدالة في هذه الدنيا. أين إله العدل؟ ولاسيما أنت ترى كل شيء يسير رأساً على عقب، فما قيمة الحياة إذا؟ إذ نحن كغبار الميزان لا نحسب شيئاً، وماذا نزن أو نساوي عند الله الذي خلق العالم والمجرات؟*


*برج العقرب: ربما يكون الناس قد لدغوا حياتك بأراء صفراء كما تفعل عقارب الصحراء، وبعد ان دارت عقارب الساعات، إكتشفت المأساة إن تلك المشورات حمقاء لأنها صدرت من أناس لا يفقهون شيئاً بكلمة الله.*


*برج القوس: ما فائدة السعي بدون هدف؟ وماذا ينتفع الرامي إن سدد سهماً بلا هدف؟ وكما أن السهام الطائشة التي تخطئ الأهداف لا تحسب شيئاً هكذا الحياة التي تخطئ هدفها فارغة من أي معنى أو محتوى، والحياة بدون إصابة الهدف مصيبة بحد ذاتها وجميعنا أخطأنا الهدف، الجميع أخطأوا الهدف الوحيد وهو مجد الله، لذلك نحن نعيش حياة مخزية لا تمجد الله.*


*برج الجدي: الجدي رمز للعناد، ما أكثر الظروف والأحوال التي تعاند حياتنا حتى نراها كامواج عاتية تلاطمنا ونحن مُعذبين نحاول التجديف عكسها، ويعترينا الخوف إذ ليس لنا قائد للسفينة قد تجرب في مثل هذه الظروف، وأنت للمرة الأولى والأخيرة تبحر في محيط العالم دون أن تعرف أين المرسى الحسن والامين، كل شيء ضدك في رحلة مجهولة الميناء. *



*برج الدلو: حياتنا قد تكون كبئر عميقة في أرض بيداء، وبعد العناء لا نجد الا مياه مرة لحياتنا، لقد سئمنا من نقر الآبار لنفتش بانفسنا عن مياه حلوة في أرضٍ سبخة، ونحن نتساءل: أليس بسبب شرورنا نستقى مرارة لنفوسنا؟ كل من يشرب من مياه الملذات واللهو بالشهوات العالمية يعطش أيضاً*


*برج الحوت: أصبحت حياتك روتينية مغمورة بأعمال متعبة ومشاغل وهموم وكأنك قد أبتلِعتَ من أسياد الزمان و مراوغة الحيتان الأقوياء، كما أنك مُبتلع من قساوة الزمان وترجع بذاكرتك لسالف الزمان وتقول"لماذا كانت الايام الاولى خيراً من هذه؟ ويجيبك الحكيم: سؤالك هذا لا ينم عن حكمةٍ.*




 



*أيها القارئ الكريم، هيا لنهرب من هذه الأبراج ولا نعود إلى واحدة منها، افرح وتهلل، فلقد وجدنا البرج الحصين الذي يركض إليه الجميع، البرج المنيع الذي لا تؤثر عليه افلاك ومدارات الزمان، انه البرج الذي يحمل كل الابراج بكلمة قدرته.*​ 

*برج الحمل: يسوع هو حمل الله الذي رفع خطية العالم فوق الصليب، لقد صُلِبَ من ضعف، لأجل خلاص الضعفاء "لان المسيح إذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعين لأجل الفجار..... الله بين محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا" ( رومية 6:5 ، 8) "عالمين انكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضةٍ أو ذهبٍ ...بل بدم كريم كما من حملٍ بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح"( 1 بطرس18:1-19). oإذا قبلت بالإيمان حمل الله يسوع الذي قدم نفسه كفارة لاجلك فستتمتع بكل ما تحمله باقي أبراجه من بركات لك.*



*برج الثور: منذ الآن تكون حياتك العملية ناجحة لأن القوة التي تحتاجها مذخرة في المسيح لحسابك، وكل ما تصنعه ينجح لان الرب هو العامل فيك بقدرته الإلهية بقوة الروح القدس.*



*برج الجوزاء: أنت مدعو لحياة الوئام مع المُحِب الألزق من الأخ" يسوع " الذي أحبك وأسلم نفسه لأجلك وقد غسلك من خطاياك بدمه ، أنت الآن خليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً، أنت مدعو لتكون مشابه صورة المسيح أخلاقياً وفكرياً وفي توافق وانسجام مع أقوال الله الصادقة والأمينة. *



*برج السرطان: أنت الآن مُنقـَذ من سرطان الخطية وسمومها، إذ أبطِلت الخطية بذبيحة المسيح وكان الترياق كفارة المسيح، فالموت لن يفصلك عن محبة المسيح.*


*برج الأسد: لا تخف لاني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي هذا هو وعده الذي تممه في الصليب، حيث أحرز المسيح انتصاراً عظيما في الصليب، لكي يجعلك تحيا حياة النصرة على الخطية والشيطان، فتنشد بفرح يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا ولكي ترفع رأسك عالياً لان الخطية تنكّس الرأس، سر وراء المسيح في موكب انتصاره العظيم "هوذا قد غلب الاسد ( الرب يسوع) الذي من سبط يهوذا" ( رؤيا يوحنا 5:5 )*


*برج العذراء: هذا هو الحب العجيب، إن السيد أعطى نفسه آية، ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل اي الله معنا، جاء لكي يثبت لك ركائز العلاقة مع الله والتي لايمكن أن تنصبها بنفسك، لأن قواعدها وأساساتها ليست من الإنسان الأرضي بل من الله السماوي، يسوع هو رجائي يسوع هو قاعدة وصخرة إيماني ومحبة يسوع هي الأطناب التي تشدني لمحبة الله والناس لاجل حبه العجيب الذي غرسه في اعماق قلبي لذلك لن أتزعزع.*


*برج الميزان: ستدرك يقينا منذ الآن إن الرب يسوع إله عادل وأحكامه حق وتعيش حياتك بإتزان دون تذبذب أو تقلقل، فأنت في ميزانه الخاص لؤلؤة غالية لأنه أشتراك بأغلى ثمن وفداك بموته على صليب العار، لكي يهبك حياة ابدية، حياة لا تشترى بالأموال ولا بموازين الأعمال ولا بأثقال الديانات، لأن في الصليب التوزان العجيب بين عدالة الله التي تطالب بالدينونة والتي أخذها المسيح من جهة ولكي يُرجّح بالرحمة والحياة الابدية لكل من يؤمن بعمله الكريم من جهة أخرى. *


*برج العقرب: لن يقدر الناس فيما بعد أن يلدغو حياتك، لانك ستعيش كالنسر المحلق في سماءٍ عالية، ستعيش في حرية تتغلب فيها على جاذبية الخطية الأرضية..... وكلما نظرت إلى عقارب الساعة، ستقول الوقت قريب للقاء الحبيب للاستقرار في الوطن السماوي السعيد برفقة الفادي الحبيب.*



*برج القوس: يسوع هو هدف أهداف العمر الذي يستحق أن نعيش له، فهو الغاية العظمى، وسهام حياتك، أي خطة حياتك هو الذي سيجعلها تصل الى مقاصده النبيلة، لانه ماسك بيديك ليعضدك في كل شيء، فأنت من الفائزين على الدوام ، لأن الرب يسوع فاز بك أولاً عندما خلصك.*


*برج الجدي: يسوع هو ربّان سفينة حياتك ومهما كانت الظروف معاندة لك وكأنها أمواج متلاطمة، فإنه بكلمة واحدة يقول لبحر ظروفك اسكت ولعواصف زمانك ابكم فيصر هدوء عظيم في حياتك، ولابد أن تصل لشاطئ السلام بأمان لان يسوع دخل إلى السماء كسابق لاجلك، فلابد أن ترسو أنت أيضا في ميناء السماء بسلام.*



*برج الدلو: يسوع هو الماء الحي لنفسك العطشانة في سط عالم ضمآن لا يعرف سوى مياه البحر المالحة، او مياه آبار مرة، ها هو ينادي للجميع أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً، ارتوي منه كل حين ارتوي من مياه كلمته، فلا تعود فيما بعد تفتش عن آبار مشققة لا تضبط ماء.*


*برج الحوت: إذا سمح الله لك بالدخول في تجارب متنوعة تتصورها كالمكوث في جوف الحوت،لا تقلق، فالرب يسمع صلاتك ويصعدك من عمق الصعوبات، فعند الرب السيد للموت مخارج، الرب معين لي فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بي إنسان، الرب يصعد حياتك من أعماق التجارب ويزيح عنك احمال وهموم الحياة. فأنت لست وحيداً، ها أنا معك ، هذا هو وعده إلى الأبد.*

*

*​ 



*أخيرا هل أنت في أبراج العالم؟ أم اتخذت يسوع برج خلاص لنفسك؟*​


----------



## amjad-ri (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الابراج

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## مورا مارون (4 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا على الابراج​*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 


*نورت *

*سلام المسيح معك ايضاُ*​


----------



## fns (4 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل فعلا
شكرا اختى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك اختى


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

fns قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا
> شكرا اختى على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك اختى


 

*اهلااااا بيك fns*

*سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يامورا
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (5 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يامورا
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا
> 
> ...


----------

